# EGR and more fresh air



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

I have searched a lot over internet but i didn't find a clue about how to change the EGR value in order to have more fresh air.

I have a working inpa/ista d/p setup.

the engine is N47 and the car is E84/X1.

Any advice is more than welcome.

cheers


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Do you mean the so called AGR (in German Abgasrückführung)? This one you can set with Rheingold.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes it's true. I read, however, that setting the egr (agr) for more fresh air will give very few more power with sensible bigger fuel consumption.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Nearly right. You can set the AGR to 0,7 with Rheingold.

CU Oliver


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

hi guys

thanks for info. this can be done with rheingold ISTA D or P? if its with P, then it should be on DDE module, am i right? i have red that you can set it from +0,0 to +1. 
which value should bring more fresh air? that close to 1,0 or thee other ones close to 0,0?

I am expecting just a better engine running rather than power. 

cheers


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

after some google searching with the right term AGR(vielen dank milkyway) i have found how to do it with rheingold and it seems that 0.7 is the maximum allow value.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

hello

i did it yesterday. what is strange is the fact that the initial value as -0.1?! i have reopened istad again to doublecheck and that was the value. 
i changed to 0.7 and tried again to set it at -0.1 but no success(as is normal). 
quite strange.

for those who will need to know how to do do it: ista/d rheingold- vehicle management-service actions-and search for egr adjustments.

thanks again.


----------



## KaliYugaSurfer (4 mo ago)

I also want to change the EGR rate of my N47!
Can you tell me how you did it with Rheingold?

I have the feeling my DPF is heavily clogged (120d N47) and I want to raise the EGR rate from currently stock (i think thats 0.4) to 0.7 (70%) which I heard is the maximum possible value for the N47 engine.

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------

